# Roster



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like we'll have some roster spots to fill. We picked up Rashard Lewis and we will be without Grant Hill, Darko, Outlaw, and Diener. 3 roster spots open.

I suppose Marcin Gortat is an option. No idea who else.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Did Diener sign somewhere else? I thought we picked up the option on him.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i really just hope that kevin kruger does not find his way onto the 15 man roster, that would be embarrasing.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Did Diener sign somewhere else? I thought we picked up the option on him.





> The Orlando Magic don't expect point guard Travis Diener or forward Bo Outlaw to return to the team for the 2007-08 season. Both are free agents this summer.


Link

they haven't been signed with anyone...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

i'd like to see us make a push for Kurt Thomas and Blake with the money we have left... if anything i'd like to see gortat moved to the roster, pick up thomas... and we should try to move hedo, arroyo, garrity to get a 1 and/or 2.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

any word on teams interested in turk besides sac?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We`re gonna end up with some pretty bad players on our 15 man. We don`t have the talent/cap room to do anything else.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

We'll sign Gortat and one more guy for sure. Kruger and Steven Smith have earned camp invites, and we might go after Darius Rice too. I can see us leaving a roster spot open to pick someone up later in the season. 

Other than that, I think Otis is going to stick with this roster until at least the trade deadline. Right now it seems like he wants to start this lineup:

Nelson
Redick
Lewis
Battie
Howard

Starting Nelson and Redick together really scares me. If I was running things I'd split the minutes like this:

PG- Nelson 30, Dooling 20
SG- Ariza 30, Redick 20
SF- Lewis 18, Turkoglu 30
PF- Battie 10, Lewis 18, Gortat 12, Augustine 8
C- Howard 38, Battie 10

Scrub minutes: Arroyo, Bogans, Garrity, and others

We'd start with a more defensive minded team to help keep Dwight out of foul trouble. I'd pair Nelson with Ariza and Dooling with Redick to make up for defensive deficiencies. With this lineup we can go small and we can put a lot of shooters out there. 

Guys would have to step up and fill roles, but I think with good coaching this team could make noise in the East.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I heard a rumor of Hedo for Przybilla, and I also heard we might be able to acquire Blake


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> I heard a rumor of Hedo for Przybilla, and I also heard we might be able to acquire Blake



Blake got signed by Portland.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Although OrlandoSentinel says he will be gone, I think I'd rather have Diener at backup PG than Arroyo.

Shoot, put Diener, Redick, Lewis, and Garrity out on the court with Dwight and see who has the balls to double team him. Of course, that lineup would need a little luck to stop anyone but it would be fun.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> Although OrlandoSentinel says he will be gone, I think I'd rather have Diener at backup PG than Arroyo.
> 
> Shoot, put Diener, Redick, Lewis, and Garrity out on the court with Dwight and see who has the balls to double team him. Of course, that lineup would need a little luck to stop anyone but it would be fun.


haha

i could already imagine that... howard underneath the rim with all four of them spread out around the 3 point line, then they could just play a game of catch and let the defenders run around until there is an open look...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

JNice said:


> Although OrlandoSentinel says he will be gone, I think I'd rather have Diener at backup PG than Arroyo.
> 
> Shoot, put Diener, Redick, Lewis, and Garrity out on the court with Dwight and see who has the balls to double team him. Of course, that lineup would need a little luck to stop anyone but it would be fun.


Yeah man, Pat Garrity was above serviceable until he got injured, ever since he's lost his touch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So what exactly is Orlando's depth chart looking like right now? Any chance of Lewis and Turkoglu starting at the forward positions together?

PG: Jameer Nelson...Carlos Arroyo...Travis Diener
SG: J.J. Redick...Keyon Dooling...Keith Bogans
SF: Rashard Lewis...Hedo Turkoglu...Trevor Ariza
PF: Tony Battie...James Augustine...Pat Garrity
C: Dwight Howard...Marcin Gortat

They're fine at 1-2-3, but good God, are they thin up front. Even with Darko, they wouldn't have much to work with there around Dwight. They've got to be looking at adding someone like Chris Mihm, Michael Sweetney, Alexander Johnson or Melvin Ely. Hell, even a guy like Marc Jackson, Danny Fortson, Dale Davis or Brian Skinner would be better than what they have.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I saw Alexander Johnson didn't get picked up so he might be an option. Though we've got enough young and inexperienced guys so I could see us signing someone like Brian Skinner or Chris Mihm (we love the white guys). I doubt Jackson, Fortson, or Davis were signed.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised Alexander Johnson's available. He has some talent, I've seen a lot of him (mostly in college). He's always tested as an amazing athlete, but you would never be able to tell watching him play. He's a decent option though if we can pick him up. He was decent when he got playing time on Memphis last season, 23 and 10 against the Wizards in 27 minutes. Scored double figures in 4 straight games about a week after that. He was buried on the bench most of the time after Gasol came back from that foot injury.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Of the bigs available I'd most like to see Skinner and Johnson signed. I like PJ and he's a solid big but the dude could retire any day now. Not sure he is really into playing a full season. 

And as far as I am concerned I wouldn't be upset with never really seeing Augustine or Garrity touch the floor.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

One question - aside from the league/veteran's minimum, what do the Magic have to sign anyone with?
I was under the impression if you're under the cap at the start of the off-season, you don't get the MLE etc?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Of the bigs available I'd most like to see Skinner and Johnson signed. I like PJ and he's a solid big but the dude could retire any day now. Not sure he is really into playing a full season.
> 
> And as far as I am concerned I wouldn't be upset with never really seeing Augustine or Garrity touch the floor.


Definitely. Garrity looked completely lost and downright awful at times last season, I think at this point he's just an expiring contract that shouldn't touch the court except in blow outs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

different_13 said:


> One question - aside from the league/veteran's minimum, what do the Magic have to sign anyone with?
> I was under the impression if you're under the cap at the start of the off-season, you don't get the MLE etc?


I believe all we have is the minimums available. I read something that said had we handled the Darko situation better we could have had the MLE but I don't remember the details.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That's a ***** man.
You're not good enough to get ring-chasers, though you might be able to get a few guys who just wanna live in Orlando anyway.
But hey, next year you'll get em all, so things should look better then!


----------

